# [SOLVED] Can't install ATI Catalyst Control Center



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

I have downloaded the CCC from the ATI site but it just installs a install manager and .net framework, it wont install CCC and I cant find a simple .exe installer from it on the web, I need it to force AA in EVE Online. any help? I remember having the control center before I had to reformat the laptop.

Its a ACER Aspire 5738G with an ATI Radeon HD 4570 512mb card. 

thanks.


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Can't install ATI Catalyst Control Center*

ok, I have managed to install it but now it won't open, Its in the menu when you right click the desktop and in the start menu but nothing happens when I click either...


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Can't install ATI Catalyst Control Center*

nevermind, solved it, if anyone else has the problem I fixed it by:

1) Uninstalling all ATI stuff
2) Uninstalling all MS .NET Framework stuff
3) Reboot
4) Reinstall all of the above latest versions from scratch
5) Reboot

and BAM! problem solved, its a bit of a hassle but all I could do to figure it out


----------

